# after that



## Magg

Apart from *dann* and *dannach*, can I use an adverbial meaning *after that*?
If so, with or without a comma.

M.


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> Apart from *dann* and *danach*, can I use an adverbial meaning *after that*?
> If so, with or without a comma.
> 
> M.



Yes, it means "danach", but you already listed it:

Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *dann* fuhr ich nach Hause. (= then)
Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *danach * fuhr ich nach Hause. (= after that)
Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *woraufhin * ich nach Hause fuhr. (= whereupon)
Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *daraufhin * fuhr ich nach Hause. (= whereupon)

BUT:

*Nachdem * (= After) ich ein Eis gegessen hatte, fuhr ich nach Hause.


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, it means "danach", but you already listed it:
> 
> Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *dann* fuhr ich nach Hause. (= then)
> Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *danach * fuhr ich nach Hause. (= after that)
> Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *woraufhin * ich nach Hause fuhr. (= whereupon)
> Ich habe ein Eis gegessen, *daraufhin * fuhr ich nach Hause. (= whereupon)
> 
> BUT:
> 
> *Nachdem * (= After) ich ein Eis gegessen habe, fuhr ich nach Hause.


But can i use *woraufhin* and *daraufhin* at the beginning of the senence, as I´ve done with *dann* and *danach*?
I can´t, can I?

EX: Danach/Dann hat er heute viel erledigt. 

In this type of sentences I´m always using the two above and my composition seems a bit repetitive to me.


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> But can i use *woraufhin* and *daraufhin* at the beginning of the senence, as I´ve done with *dann* and *danach*?
> I can´t, can I?
> 
> EX: Danach/Dann hat er heute viel erledigt.
> 
> In this type of sentences I´m always using the two above and my composition seems a bit repetitive to me.



You're right. "Woraufhin" and "daraufhin" always introduce a relative clause:

Woraufhin ich ein Eis aß.    (unless you mentioned before "Ich bin zu meinem Freund gefahren" or something like that)
Daraufhin aß ich ein Eis.    (yes, it's possible, but you need a sentence before)

Tough to explain!


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You're right. "Woraufhin" and "daraufhin" always introduce a relative clause:
> 
> Woraufhin ich ein Eis aß.    (unless you mentioned before "Ich bin zu meinem Freund gefahren" or something like that)
> Daraufhin aß ich ein Eis.    (yes, it's possible, but you need a sentence before)
> 
> Tough to explain!


Ok, understood.
Well, I´ve understood that it´s still a bit complecated to me, so better not to use them.

Cheers,
Magg


----------



## Magg

One more thing.
Can I say:

Danach its er zur Post gefahren. Um dreißig Uhr war er da. *Nach der Post * hat er um vier Uhr gewählt, aber das Telefon war kaputt. Also hat er nicht telefoniert. 

Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> One more thing.
> Can I say:
> 
> Danach *ist* er zur Post gefahren. Um *dreißig* (not 30!) Uhr war er da. *Nachdem er bei der Post war* (or danach) *wollte er jemanden anrufen*, aber das Telefon war kaputt. *Das war um vier.* Also hat er nicht telefoniert.
> 
> Danke!



Now it's correct!   

"Nach der Post habe ich das und das gemacht" is VERY colloquial, but you would be understood.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> BUT:
> 
> *Nachdem * (= After) ich ein Eis gegessen habe, fuhr ich nach Hause.



Wieso nicht_ Nachdem ich ein Eis gegessen hatte_, ...?

Jana


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Now it's correct!
> 
> "Nach der Post habe ich das und das gemacht" is VERY colloquial, but you would be understood.


Would you please give me some othe examples with *nachdem* so that I can see how it works, and how I have to continue the sentence?
Please, only in Präsens, Perfekt, with Modal V. or the Präteritum of sein and haben. I haven´t see more tenses.

Thanks


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wieso nicht_ Nachdem ich ein Eis gegessen hatte_, ...?
> 
> Jana



Yes, you're right. I'm going to edit my post!


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> Would you please give me some othe examples with *nachdem* so that I can see how it works, and how I have to continue the sentence?
> Please, only in Präsens, Perfekt, with Modal V. or the Präteritum of sein and haben. I haven´t see*n* more tenses *yet*.
> 
> Thanks



Ok, here you go: (your homework)

Nachdem ich in die Stadt ging, ... (wollen + gehen + zu meinem Feund)
After I went to the town, I wanted to go to my friend.

Nachdem wir uns kennen lernten, ... (ich + haben + schreiben + dir + einen Brief)
After we got to know each other, I sent you a letter.

BUT:

Nach dem Mittagschlaf ... (wir + gehen + baden).
After siesta, we'll go swimming.

Please tell me if it is too hard.


----------



## elroy

She said she didn't want Präteritum!   

After "nachdem" you usually use the "past perfect," which is the same as the present perfect except that the auxiliary ("sein" or "haben") is in the preterite.

So

ich war gegangen
du warst gegangen
er hatte gesehen
wir hatten gesehen
ihr war(e)t gekommen
sie hatten gespielt

usw.

I hope that helps. 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ok, here you go: (your homework)
> 
> Nachdem ich in die Stadt *gegangen waren*, ... (wollen + gehen + zu meinem Feund)
> After I went to the town, I wanted to go to my friend.
> 
> Nachdem wir uns *kennen gerlernt hatten*, ... (ich + haben + schreiben + dir + einen Brief)
> After we got to know each other, I sent you a letter.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> Nach dem Mittagschlaf, ... (wir + gehen + baden).
> After siesta, we'll go swimming.
> 
> *This is completely different.  This is a preposition and a masculine/dative definite article, not a subordinating conjunction.*
> 
> Please tell me if it is too hard.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nach dem Mittagschlaf, ... (wir + gehen + baden).
> Nach dem Mittagschlaf ... (wir + gehen + baden).



Das Komma hat dort doch nichts zu suchen!

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das Komma hat dort doch nichts zu suchen!
> 
> Jana



Genau.  Im Englischen würde der Satz schon ein Komma verlangen, im Deutschen aber nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> She said she didn't want Präteritum!



But nor Plusquamperfekt, as you used it!


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das Komma hat dort doch nichts zu suchen!
> 
> Jana



Stimmt, werde es natürlich sofort entfernen! Ich war halt in englischer Stimmung zu diesem Augenblick.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But nor Plusquamperfekt, as you used it!



Plusquamperfekt ist nicht schwer zu erklären, wenn man Perfekt beherrscht. Außerdem sind die Sätze ohne Plusquamperfekt doch falsch, nicht wahr?

Jana


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Please tell me if it is too hard.


I´m afraid it is.
I though it was going to be easier.
The point is that we have skipped Präteritum except from sein and haben. I don´t know why. I think the logical thing would have been first präteritum and then Perfeckt.
We haven´t seen the past perfect yet either. Although as Elroy explained above it doesn´t seem difficult, but I´ve noticed certain order changes that I´need to pay attention to.

I´m sorry you spent your time.


----------



## Magg

elroy said:
			
		

> She said she didn't want Präteritum!
> 
> After "nachdem" you usually use the "past perfect," which is the same as the present perfect except that the auxiliary ("sein" or "haben") is in the preterite.
> 
> So
> 
> ich war gegangen
> du warst gegangen
> er hatte gesehen
> wir hatten gesehen
> ihr war(e)t gekommen
> sie hatten gespielt
> 
> usw.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks for your contribution, Elroy.
As I explained to W. the past perfect doesn´t seem difficult. Only that the auxiliary verb goes to the end, doesn´t it?

Anyway, I´m sure I will be able to write "nachdem" sentences this summer when I get a good grammar book. You´ll see.  

Magg


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But nor Plusquamperfekt, as you used it!



She said she knows the perfect and the preterite of "sein" and "haben."  That's all you need to learn the past perfect, so voilà!


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Plusquamperfekt ist nicht schwer zu erklären, wenn man Perfekt beherrscht. Außerdem sind die Sätze ohne Plusquamperfekt doch falsch, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana



Genau.  Infolgedessen hatte ich keine Skrupel, Plusquamperfekt zu verwenden bzw. erklären.


----------



## elroy

Magg said:
			
		

> Thanks for your contribution, Elroy.
> As I explained to W. the past perfect doesn´t seem difficult. Only that the auxiliary verb goes to the end, doesn´t it?
> 
> Anyway, I´m sure I will be able to write "nachdem" sentences this summer when I get a good grammar book. You´ll see.
> 
> Magg



The rules of word order are exactly the same as those for the present perfect.  The only difference is that you use the preterite of "sein" or "haben" instead of the present of those verbs.

Nachdem ich das Bier getrunken *habe*, werde ich schlafen.
Nachdem ich das Bier getrunken *hatte*, habe ich geschlafen. 

And the reason the preterite isn't usually taught until the end is that it's very rarely used - at least in spoken German.


----------



## Jana337

Magg said:
			
		

> Only that the auxiliary verb goes to the end, doesn´t it?



But this is not a peculiarity of the past perfect! The auxiliary is at the end because a sentence with nachdem is always a _Nebensatz. 

_Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> She said she knows the perfect and the preterite of "sein" and "haben."  That's all you need to learn the past perfect, so voilà!



Okay, so you're right!


----------



## Magg

I know this is going to sound ridiculous but can one say "Nach das its er ...." meaning "after that"?

It suddendly came to my mind and I wanted to know.

M.


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> I know this is going to sound ridiculous but can one say "Nach das its er ...." meaning "after that"?
> 
> It suddendly came to my mind and I wanted to know.
> 
> M.



Well, do you mean "*Da*nach is*s*t er"???


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, do you mean "*Da*nach is*s*t er"???


No. As *nach* can also mean "after", I thought of *nach + das + v + s* ...

I think too much, right?


----------



## elroy

Magg said:
			
		

> No. As *nach* can also mean "after", I thought of *nach + das + v + s* ...
> 
> I think too much, right?



Thinking is always good!

No you cannot say "nach das."  "Nach" can never be followed by "das" because it is a dative preposition.  The only possibility is "nachdem" if you have a clause or "danach" if you are looking for an adverb.

Notice that whenever you want to say "preposition + that" you need to use a da-compound.

darunter
darüber 
damit
davon
dagegen

For "preposition + which" in a relative clause, you use the preposition with the appropriate article.

Das ist der Man, *von dem* ich dir erzält habe.
Dieses ist das Auto, *mit dem * wir fahren werden.
Ich erkenne die Regel, *gegen die* ich bin, nicht an. 

usw. usw.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Notice that whenever you want to say "preposition + that" you need to use a da-compound.
> 
> darunter
> darüber
> damit
> davon
> dagegen



Completely correct! So your sentence has to be "*Danach (= nach + dem/diesem) isst er.*"


----------

